# Best commercial Terrarium for Ghost town?



## cloud jaguar (Nov 29, 2008)

My wife's ghost ooth has been incubated for 2 months and will probably hatch soon, hopefully  She is planning to raise the nymphs through L3 or so in a 32 oz deli cup then moving them to a terrarium with humidity 60% and temp 83 degrees f or so.

We want to set up the terrarium in advance because we plan on testing the humidity and temp so they are constant. The commercial terrariums we saw at Petco are these:

1) Zilla - $156 - i think it is 34"x12"x12"

2) Zoo Med - naturalistic terrarium - $67 - i think it is 15"x12"x12" perhaps a bit smallish

Which of these are the best? These are the glass kind with doors and light attachments and stuff intended for herps.

Thanks for help.

~Arkanis


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2008)

I think a 32 oz deli cup will be too small for the initial enclosure. Perhaps a net cage for that part of their lives? You can probably go much cheaper for the other and get something that will work just as well. Most mantids hang from the lid so keep that in mind.


----------



## MantisNation (Dec 1, 2008)

A bit off-track, but would it even hatch after 2 months?? The most i've ever had to wait for Phyllocrania ooths to hatch was 4-5 weeks the latest!

Thanks,

Eros JN


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 2, 2008)

MantisNation said:


> A bit off-track, but would it even hatch after 2 months?? The most i've ever had to wait for Phyllocrania ooths to hatch was 4-5 weeks the latest!


Yes, well this our our first Ooth (bought it for my wife's birthday present) and I do not really know what to expect regarding time -- it has been kept at c 82 degrees farenheit and 60%. Hopefully it is not infertile or dead


----------

